# Live Bloodworms & Freeze dried Tubifex



## arunsai (Sep 25, 2010)

I occasionally buy live bloodworms from my LFS. They are fine on day 1 but start dying and rotting overnight. Some 50% survive on day 2. I try to fish out the live ones but the stench is by now unbearable. I usually store them in a shallow container with few inches of . Is there anyway to keep these worms alive longer?

Also is it true that freeze-dried worms are devoid of any nutritional value?

Many thanks.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

arunsai said:


> I occasionally buy live bloodworms from my LFS. They are fine on day 1 but start dying and rotting overnight. Some 50% survive on day 2. I try to fish out the live ones but the stench is by now unbearable. I usually store them in a shallow container with few inches of . Is there anyway to keep these worms alive longer?
> 
> Also is it true that freeze-dried worms are devoid of any nutritional value?
> 
> Many thanks.


Freeze-dried worms are nutritious... Might wanna switch over.
One of the only benefits of live is that picky eaters (read as wild-caught) will eat it.

To be honest, bloodworms aren't something you'd want to keep alive... They turn into midges..
Do you want a bunch of these in your house?









If you want something you can breed in captivity, try daphnia, vinegar eels, or blackworms.


----------



## arunsai (Sep 25, 2010)

redchigh said:


> Freeze-dried worms are nutritious... Might wanna switch over.
> One of the only benefits of live is that picky eaters (read as wild-caught) will eat it.
> 
> To be honest, bloodworms aren't something you'd want to keep alive... They turn into midges..
> ...


Thanks Redchigh


I understand that bloodworms are midge larvae but thought their larva to pupa stage would take a week or so. Probably I'm wrong.

And to elaborate on my other question. What I heard was that "frozen" worms are nutritious but not "freeze-dried" ones. Whats the difference b/w the two? So freeze-dried ones are good enough, yeah?

Nice midge pic, btw


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I store my live worms in the fridge in a covered tupperware container with about 1/2" of water. I change the water daily. They last quite awhile this way...about a week. By then I've used them all up.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It's my opinion that bloodworms, as compared to blackworms, are pretty void of the nutrional value that you find in a blackworm. I have a standing order of live California blackworms that are shipped to my front door once a month directly from the worm farm. These worms are far superior to any I can purchase at any LFS around my area. I keep them in worm trays, rinse them daily with VERY cold aged water daily and they last me a month! There was a study done on Discus where bloodworms were fed on a daily basis and the health of the fish suffered. Suprisingly this monthly order only costs me $20 a month. That works out to .66 a day in fish food. I'd waste than much in gas driving around to the LFS in my area.


----------

